# Curled tail



## Sonam manoj

Please tell me if the curling up the tail in my GR is normal or not. Is this a pure blood line of a GR or is it an indication of a congenital challenge.


----------



## Emmdenn

Do you have a photo?


----------



## Sonam manoj

Emmdenn said:


> Do you have a photo?


Hey I have posted it in the comments. I’m assuming it’s just the puppy phase and he is excited. However just worried it could also point out to other health issues.


----------



## Emmdenn

I don't think it will lead to any heath problems, so no worries there. 

Goldens should not have a tail curled over their back like that, sometimes purebred dogs can produce what is known as "gay tail" which is when dogs have a curl to the tail....and actually some show dogs have thee type of tails because they are quite eye-catching when there is a big plume of long flowing hair behind the dog, but it is not correct, I don't know that "gay tail" would be as over the back as your puppy's tail though. Hopefully other members will also chime in.

The other thing is that your puppy could have some other breed in the mix...a breed with a curly tail.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Yup, that’s a gay tail. It’s a fault that is becoming more common, unfortunately. Highly heritable and very hard to breed away from. I have been fighting it in my own breeding.

In very young puppies, tail carriage can sometimes improve but to be honest I personally have not seen the curled over tails improve much.


----------



## pawsnpaca

Just to clarify... most likely explanations are 1. pure bred Golden with a "gay tail" or 2. Golden mixed with some other breed for which a curled tail is normal. A lot depends on how curled it is... slight curl... likely gay tail. Curled over the back like a Samoyed... could be a mixed breed dog.

Regardless of which it is, I don't think there is any reason to worry that this is some sort of congenital health issue.


----------



## Sonam manoj

Emmdenn said:


> Do you have a photo?





Emmdenn said:


> I don't think it will lead to any heath problems, so no worries there.
> 
> Goldens should not have a tail curled over their back like that, sometimes purebred dogs can produce what is known as "gay tail" which is when dogs have a curl to the tail....and actually some show dogs have thee type of tails because they are quite eye-catching when there is a big plume of long flowing hair behind the dog, but it is not correct, I don't know that "gay tail" would be as over the back as your puppy's tail though. Hopefully other members will also chime in.
> 
> The other thing is that your puppy could have some other breed in the mix...a breed with a curly tail.


thank you 😍 exactly what was running in our mind. As far as he is healthy, all should be good.


----------



## Sonam manoj

Tahnee GR said:


> Yup, that’s a gay tail. It’s a fault that is becoming more common, unfortunately. Highly heritable and very hard to breed away from. I have been fighting it in my own breeding.
> 
> In very young puppies, tail carriage can sometimes improve but to be honest I personally have not seen the curled over tails improve much.


Thank you for that. What are the possible future challenges for the baby if he is diagnoses as one with “gay tail” ?


----------



## pawsnpaca

Sonam manoj said:


> Thank you for that. What are the possible future challenges for the baby if he is diagnoses as one with “gay tail” ?


Absolutely none. Gay tail just means he carries it in a way that is not ideal according to the breed standard... If the curl is significant you may find people who question whether he's a purebred golden, but it should have absolutely NO affect on his health or well being.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Sonam manoj said:


> Thank you for that. What are the possible future challenges for the baby if he is diagnoses as one with “gay tail” ?


No health issues, even with a tail that curls up and over, practically touching the back. In my mind, it’s basically a matter of aesthetics. Some people hate it, some don’t mind it and some think it’s cute


----------



## DScritchy

I have a beautifully bred 8 year old boy (from championship lines with every health clearance multiple generations back) with a gay tail. It just happens and like others have said, as long as you’re not breeding or showing, no big deal. I call Tully’s tail his flag, lol. It’s hilarious when he’s out in the yard peeing because there he is... standing all proud and stiff and that silly tail stuck straight up, fur blowing in the breeze!

The photo isn’t great but that looks like a golden pup to me! As long as you’re happy with and trust your breeder, I wouldn’t worry about it


----------

